# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Last lament (do not mourn)

## Biggus

Do not grieve
Or mourn my passing
Banish your sadness
Remember me and smile
Do not think of me as gone
Or out of reach
For I will be with you always
Though I cast no shadow
And you will hear no footfall
I will be there nonetheless

In springtime
When wildflowers
Dance in the meadow
I will be there,
In summer Ill be
The August breeze 
That stirs a field of ripened corn,
In autumn
I will swirl the leaves
Of the seasons golden carpet
And when the winter sun shines
I will sparkle
And glint on the snow

So do not grieve
Or mourn my passing 
Banish your sadness
Remember me and smile
For I will be there,
In the dawn,
Rising with the sun,
And you will see me again
When the sun sets
At the days end,
Because I am in your hearts
Always



Written for the funeral of my father-in-law 
Gordon Aplin
23rd February 1937  15th June 2019

----------


## Pompey Bum

My sympathies.

----------


## Biggus

Thanks Pompey

----------


## tailor STATELY

Beautiful sentiment.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## Biggus

Thanks Tailor

----------

